# TWO LITTLE BABIES!!!!!!!



## KatieBunz88 (Nov 2, 2009)

OMg, I just adopted THE most adorable little baby boy ratties EVER. My two little boys are named Leonard and Sheldon!!! Pics soon to come!


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

yay!!!


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Big Bang Theory rats!! ;D


----------



## KatieBunz88 (Nov 2, 2009)

omg they are TOTALLY big bang theory rats!!!!!!


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

can you discribe what they look like 
give us a bit of a clue
pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease!!


----------



## KatieBunz88 (Nov 2, 2009)

They look like.....THIS!

The light brown and tan one is Sheldon and the black and white one is Leonard!!!! THEY ARE MY SWEET LITTLE BOYS!


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Who's paw is that in the 2nd to last pic with Leonard?


----------



## KatieBunz88 (Nov 2, 2009)

That paw is most likely my pug millie or my other pug fenix!!! They love the rats


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

Aaaww, real cutie pies you've got there!!


----------



## KatieBunz88 (Nov 2, 2009)

thank you ;D I am extremely proud of them! Such lovable little boys!


----------



## kodkingvegeta (Aug 7, 2009)

That wire cage floor should be covered with fabric, so they don't hurt there little feet. And the rats are SO!!! cute!


----------



## KatieBunz88 (Nov 2, 2009)

I DID have felt on there but they keep CHEWING IT OFF!!! and than they pull it into their nest! Any suggestions?


----------



## RMHmommy (Nov 24, 2009)

hi i'm new!  
well what i do sometimes is I buy inexpensive carpet from lowes and cut it to fit. I have also heard people use cardboard boxes and cut them up fit. My rats dont have things on their floor but they do have several aread with carpet and towels along with bedding. This provides them with places to reat their feet but they also have play areas!


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

Clip it down  If you do a search on the forums, there are a ton of suggestions on how to clip it down. And it helps to give them other bedding--I gave my guys a roll of toilet paper and they tore it to shreds, stuffed their igloo, and then chewed and played with the cardboard tube. I also cut up fleece for them. 

They're very cute and adorable!


----------



## RMHmommy (Nov 24, 2009)

One of my boys absolutely loves to chew and tear up toilet paper but I am scared he is eating it and it could hurt him. Does eating it harm him?


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

I have no idea. My boys have been stuffing their houses with toilet paper since July and they've been fine...I doubt they'd consume it. They prefer their food and harassing each other


----------

